# Sept 15 - Moss Park Demonstration



## Zell_Dietrich (8 Sep 2008)

I just saw a poster for this.  I thought people who go to Moss park, especially next Monday might want to know about this.

www.housingnotwar.ca  ( http://tdrc.net/index.php?page=upcoming-events )


> Housing Not War – Upcoming Events
> PAUL CROUTCH MEMORIAL
> 
> 12:00 noon | Monday, September 15 @ Moss Park (Queen & Jarvis)
> ...



Once again just a heads up for next Monday.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Sep 2008)

> The reservists also assaulted an under-housed woman who attempted to intervene



WTF is an "under-housed" woman ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2008)

She lives under someone else's house, I guess.


----------



## Zell_Dietrich (8 Sep 2008)

I think under housed has a loosy-goosy definition, but it basically means that she doesn't have a stable steady, secure place of residence.  ie she's staying in those 'rent by the week' places or she's sharing an apartment with 8 other people or couch surfing.


----------



## blacktriangle (8 Sep 2008)

I'd beleive it





			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> She lives under someone else's house, I guess.



Near Fort York, some people lived under the roadways, I guess anything is possible.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Sep 2008)

"Paul Croutch, a homeless 59 year old psychiatric survivor, was beaten to death by military reservists next to Moss Park Armoury on August 31, 2005."

You know, having a vigil for a poor homeless bloke who was murdered is one thing, but to openly bring politics into a one off incident comitted  by a few 'losers' within our circle is another, then to implicate what appears to be a group of military reservists as a whole - to me its written like he was sat upon by a large group of godless baby killing soldiers.

I sense a hidden agenda in this protest, with a very much anti-military flavour, hence its valueless except to those who are that way inclined to climb on the anti-war bandwagon.

Too bad this poor murdered bloke is being used as a political tool, when in fact, he should be remembered for who he really was. 

Meanwhile the turds who comitted this terrible crime are behind bars where they belong.

My two cents

OWDU


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Sep 2008)

Well said, Wes. +1


----------



## MikeM (9 Sep 2008)

This happens every once and a while, I guess it's about that time again..


----------



## Blindspot (10 Sep 2008)

MikeM said:
			
		

> This happens every once and a while, I guess it's about that time again..



Moss Park used to be a reasonably safe place. I remember as a kid running around the place and soldiers inviting me to man the goal in floorhockey games. The chain-link fence and locked front doors that are there now are testament to the need to protect the troops and facility from the kooks outside. Unfortunately, the result ends up having the building completely isolated from the public.


----------



## Gramps (10 Sep 2008)

Blindspot said:
			
		

> Moss Park used to be a reasonably safe place. I remember as a kid running around the place and soldiers inviting me to man the goal in floorhockey games. The chain-link fence and locked front doors that are there now are testament to the need to protect the troops and facility from the kooks outside. Unfortunately, the result ends up having the building completely isolated from the public.



This homeless man (or kook as you may put it) was jumped by some goons, he was not a threat to anyone so I doubt the troops or the facility were the ones who needed protection that night.


----------



## Blindspot (10 Sep 2008)

Gramps said:
			
		

> This homeless man (or kook as you may put it) was jumped by some goons, he was not a threat to anyone so I doubt the troops or the facility were the ones who needed protection that night.



Nowhere did I mention the tragically murdered homeless man as a kook. I said "kooks" as a generalisation in reference to the "community" organisations that constantly target the armoury. Relax.


----------



## grmpz1 (10 Sep 2008)

Near Fort York, some people lived under the roadways, I guess anything is possible. 
[/quote]

dont trolls live under bridges and roadways


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Sep 2008)

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> Near Fort York, some people lived under the roadways, I guess anything is possible.
> 
> 
> dont trolls live under bridges and roadways



Bloke, I don't think thats funny. That may be the same attitude the LOSERS who murdered this man had.

I don't think we, who live in warm happy homes, and take everything for granted, should make fun of anyone homeless, for some of these are VETERANS, and others addicts or mentally ill, with sad stories of their own. Not something to laughed about as far as I am concerned.

Think twice before you post.

OWDU


----------



## grmpz1 (10 Sep 2008)

my apologies to those offended


----------



## gun runner (10 Sep 2008)

Good point OWDU,and to GRMPZ1,I am sure the apology is/will be accepted. these people are out on the streets for one reason or another, and in a way... vulnerable. I just wonder what it was that set off those "losers" to do what they did? Point is to have a little more respect in our attitudes of the homeless people.Ubique


----------



## blacktriangle (10 Sep 2008)

I actually was confronted once while doing door duty at Fort York by a man who seemed very agitated and incoherent. He seemed to be of the homeless type and wanted copies of the Maple Leaf newspaper for some reason or another. Through talking to him I found out that he was actually from a military family, and felt that his father had been treated poorly while in the military and in retirement. The man must of been in his early 40's...and I certainly felt bad knowing that he probably viewed me as a monster like aforementioned losers, but I have to do my job too.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Sep 2008)

grmpz1 said:
			
		

> my apologies to those offended



I am not offended, just saying you said something totally unprofessional, and in lay terms, plain stupid.


----------



## gun runner (10 Sep 2008)

I guess I am out of the loop a little bit here... what ever happened to the troops involved in this? And how can this demonstration hurt the C.F. in its total image? Ubique


----------



## Redeye (10 Sep 2008)

Deganis and Hall plead guilty to manslaughter and assault causing bodily harm, got 10 years a piece I think.  Ibrahim plead guilty to accessory after the fact and assault, his sentence was substantially less, I think two years.


----------



## Redeye (10 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Too bad this poor murdered bloke is being used as a political tool, when in fact, he should be remembered for who he really was.



One of the papers, probably the Star, published a piece about him after researching his life a bit, it was a rather interesting one until not too too many years ago when mental illness of some sort claimed him.  Don't remember the specifics really though.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (11 Sep 2008)

The reason you see many more homeless people these days and I would add most are mentally Ill, is because Mike Harris and his band of merry assholes closed many of the mental health hospitals in Ontario during his reign. This left many people who depended or were institutionalized in these hospitals with no were else to go but the street. Then he quit.

As for the turds who did this, well place them on a phyciatric ward for a few years and see what it feels like for someone to slowly lose his/her faculties. It's not very pleasant. I have a family member who has lost their faculties and to watch someone go from being a completely sane and rational person to someone who can't even remember their name is not very pleasant.


----------

